# Do you Shop on Black Friday?



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2017)

*So, do you do any shopping on Black Friday, or Thanksgiving day?  When do you shop?*


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2017)

I do not shop at all.  If there are things we need we compare prices through the year and buy things when we need it and when we can get a good price


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2017)

We shop when we need something.  We got all the presents for the little great grandchildren over the past month, so that shopping is done.  Tomorrow we will have a big family dinner at one of the daughters house, and draw a name for the the adults, and just buy one item for whoever we draw....that will be easy to do on any day whenever the stores are quieter...instead of fighting the Zoo on something like Black Friday...did that once...never again.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2017)

Nope never on those type of sales, like others here I shop during the year and find my bargains then.....however what I do like as happened today...is going out shopping, and finding the towns and stores  almost deserted, because clearly so many people are waiting to go shopping  at the weekend Black Friday and Monday sales ... Yet, today I bought 6 items of clothing and all of them were half the original price, ..so I still got sale items, and I didn't have to fight a crowd for them..Bliss!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't need much and I usually make do until the need passes or until I find what I'm looking for at the local flea market or charity shops at very low prices.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 22, 2017)

Only if someone sticks a gun in my back and makes me!!!!:nightmare:


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 22, 2017)

There was no "Hell No" box to check, so I chose "No way for either day".


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2017)

The last time I shopped on Black Friday was back in the 80s to get a VCR for DD for $100. Otherwise, not just no, but hell no like tnthomas. Except...this year there's a store that has what I need (not want, NEED) on sale for $15 instead of the regular $40. I will probably bestir my skinny self to go out when the rooster crows. I need three, a savings of $75. I wish I could hire somebody to go out and do it for me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)

No way for either day for me.  If I need to buy something for the holidays or a special occasion, I do my shopping on other days.  I really don't like to shop and I definitely don't like to shop with the crowds.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

No way for either day.  Today is gray Wednesday, I suppose, and we stayed home.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 22, 2017)

I "second" the " Hell No" missing option:lol:


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2017)

You could not pay me to get out on Friday!! Shopping all done except for a few gift cards!!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2017)

Never..ever...


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 23, 2017)

I put Thanksgiving day, because I wouldn't hesitate, if a store were open.  I just don't do that much shopping period.  Would not go out on Black Friday.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)

You couldn't PAY me to go in a store on Black Friday. I don't want to get kneed, elbowed or even trampled to death.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> There was no "Hell No" box to check, so I chose "No way for either day".


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2017)

HELL to the NO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2017)

My answer is not in the choices.  I sometimes shop on Black Friday and sometimes I don't shop at all.  I am probably not going to shop this year due to insufficient funds.


----------

